# Photo frustrations



## wudwrkr

I'm finally getting around to taking some pictures of my pens using a new light box I created.  I am having some difficulties with lighting and getting a good focus on the pen. 

I am using a reveal 60 watt bulb in one lamp and a 100 watt halogen (that's what I had handy) in another lamp.  I have a Canon S2 IS camera.  I have tried Macro mode and standard and am in aperature priority mode.

I am using Picasa for photo editing.

Here's a couple of pictures:










Here's a link to the full size images:
http://picasaweb.google.com/dave.miller/PenPhotographyTests

Your comments are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## kiddo

I don't see anything wrong at all with the pics. I like the one on the stand better. It showes nicer detail.


 And the pen is way cool!


----------



## wudwrkr

kiddo, thanks for the nice comment.  This is one of my favorite pens.  

I think the picture is adequate, but I am trying to get the WOW! factor.  I know my camera can take good pictures. Here's one from last week:





I seem to have trouble getting the clarity I want in the closeup shots indoors. Maybe it's my lighting source, I've tried a couple different types.  I've also played around with the background.  I recently tried an offwhite background, thinking that it is a neutral color, but I couldn't bring out any clarity in the pen. I have also changed some of the white balance settings to try to improve the picture. So far, no luck.   

Here's the best from that lot:




I guess what I'm trying to pefect is the use of the light box.  I know that I have taken better pictures without one, I just thought that using a light box would allow me to go to the next step.  

Back to the tinkering!


----------



## TellicoTurning

Dave,
I don't think my photos are any better than yours... (Like the eagle... have a collection of them on my desk...) but I don't use a light box... I do use my wife's OTT light.. this is a seamstress's light that is supposed to show true colors.. I lay everything on a light blue cloth.. biggest problem I get is I'm picking up the weave pattern in the cloth.. I like the neutral background with just the pen and the stand if you are using one... I don't have a stand like yours and need to get one, but I think you're on the right track.


----------



## Rifleman1776

Your top shot is a bit blurry. Can't tell if it is out of focus or camera movement. Key to sharp, especially with the lag time in digital cameras, is to use a tripod. Also be sure you set for 'close-up' or macro on the camera, most digi cams have it. Use the self-timers to trip the trigger. That way you eliminate hand shake. Big downside of lot to mid-range digi cams is that they don't have means to use a cable release. Using as much light as possible helps because it means faster shutter speeds, reducing shake. For near natural color rendition, GE sells bulbs that are (supposed to be) a daylight color. A background that is very near the same shade (not necessisarily same color) as the subject helps a lot also. The auto features in many cameras are easily fooled/confused and too much contrast simply makes for a lousy photo.


----------



## punkinn

What IS setting are you using on the camera?   I recommend setting it to "shoot only" (or whatever it's called) which activates the image stabilization ONLY when the shutter is fired.   I get the sharpest results from that setting on my S2IS; which is an awesome camera.  

Nancy


----------



## Skye

One problem is you have a dark wood, with darker swirls, with a dark kit. I dont think any ammount of light is going to make it glow.


----------



## wudwrkr

I am using a tripod and the timer on the shutter.  I will try some other pens to see if the lighting gets better.

Nancy, I'm not sure what my image stabiilzation settings are set at.  I'll take a look at that.  Thanks for the tip.  I knew you had the same camera, I am hoping to dupicate the quality of your pictures.  

Thanks again everyone for commenting.  I appreciate the assistance.


----------



## gerryr

Are you using the camera's custom white balance setting?  If not, then you should.  GE claims the Reveal bulbs look like natural daylight but if you dig enough on their website the color temperature of the bulbs is 3500, daylight is 10000.  You won't find bulbs with a 10000K color temperature, but 6000-7000K is considered daylight equivalent and CFLs with that color temperature are readily available.

Also, I highly recommend not allowing the camera to select either shutter speed or aperture for something like this.  Buy a gray card, meter it in the same light you will use for the pens and use the camera's manual setting.  It will be much more accurate and the colors will be more natural.  Gray cards are available from "real" camera stores or on the net.


----------



## wudwrkr

Gerry,
Thanks for the tips. I am using the automatic white balance.  I will have to get one of the gray cards.  There are few "real" stores here in San Jose so I shouldn't have problems finding one.  I will also try the manual settings.  I hope to get back to taking some pictures this week.  My silly job seems to be getting in the way of my pen stuff right now.


----------



## teardrop

as a new member and a cabinet maker i find the best background to use is a very light blue pillow case.
Regards paul UK


----------



## wudwrkr

Paul, Thanks for the tip.


----------



## wudwrkr

I want to thank everyone for their suggestions and tips.  I have had a little more time to get back to the camera and photo booth and I am much happier with the shots.  Going with the manual settings improved the focus and I'm still working on the lighting, but it is getting better. 









Thanks again!


----------



## bob393

The last photo is super. 
I even like the glair which is usually a no no. 
It's a tad over exposed, assuming the background is washed out and your first photos were not underexposed. But in this case it works. 

The wow factor IS creeping in.

Don't change anything.

For what it's worth.


----------



## Rifleman1776

The difference is notable. Very good. Keep in mind that your photos are yours and should reflect what you want. Some will say that a pen picture should be only the pen. Others like to make a fancy picture with the pen as only a minor part of that. A picture that overwhelms the pen is pretty useless for sharing here or as a sales tool. A picture of the pen alone, almost like it is standing in the air is OK if that's what you want. Props and background are OK but don't let them become the main attraction. Thumbs up on your improvements.


----------



## wudnhed

Beautiful! I need a good camera[][V][xx(]


----------



## gerryr

[:0]Wow, what an improvement.  Good job on the latest photos.


----------



## Jamie

The pics look fine. I have a Canon S1 probably somewhat similar to yours. I used to have problems with fuzzy edges or distant or close sections being out of focus. Now I use a tripod, don't like'em but have to, and set my f-stop at 8, highest "F" number, smallest aperture my camera can do. That makes for a long shutter speed, maybe a second or so but no more fuzz and it gives me a good depth-of-field if I'm shooting down a pen. Taking the pictures is half the fun - don't you think?


----------



## wudwrkr

Jamie,
That is exactly what I did. I went to the manual mode and changed my fstop to 8 and just play with the shutter speed for exposure time.  I am looking at adding more light to the background and playing with the background colors.  It is fun, but I still prefer to be at the lathe! []


----------



## kf4knf

Isnt it funny how we can all make a nice pen but the real skill comes when you can capture true character your new creation through the eyes of a camera?  Really, we all most specialize in 2 hobbies - turning and photography!  []

Very nice work on that cigar picture.  Personally, I say if the pen has a gloss finish, SHOW IT OFF! [8D]  Looking forward to seeing more great shots from you!


----------

